# Shaun White not on Burton anymore?



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

I just don't think any of us care. I think he's pretending to be a skater again.


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

I literally fell asleep before I got to Nivek's post.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

if so, good for burton and about 20 other young riders they could afford to pay now if they wanted to....


----------



## LALUNE (Feb 23, 2017)

I know I am gonna get bashed to say this: despite the fact that SW's run was really impressive, I think Ayumu should've won the gold meal. 

Putting your hand on edge does not equal to a grab.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

LALUNE said:


> I know I am gonna get bashed to say this: despite the fact that SW's run was really impressive, I think Ayumu should've won the gold meal.
> 
> Putting your hand on edge does not equal to a grab.


Oh, Ayumu absolutely had the better run. Everyone just than the judges should know that. Yeah, Shaun is a cereal boot grabber.

Anyone remember when he got 100 with a hand drag?


----------



## OneManArmy (Nov 11, 2017)

LALUNE said:


> I know I am gonna get bashed to say this: despite the fact that SW's run was really impressive, I think Ayumu should've won the gold meal.
> 
> Putting your hand on edge does not equal to a grab.


I won't bash you. I think it was close enough that it's arguable. But I personally don't agree. I like SW's run more. 

As for Burton. I think he's off. My guess is he just got too expensive and wouldn't confirm any projects or events for the year... so why pay him. 

But he's been cleaned off the Burton site. If you search Shaun White on Burton's site it actually comes up Shrunk White. LOL! And if you look at SW's IG account all hashtags for Burton have been cleaned out. I think pretty much all hashtags for any brand have been cleaned out. 

He's gonna skate and play music for a while and I'm sure if he decided to shoot any videos or run any events Burton will still be the company backing him.


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

Could be hard to go all in for skating and getting sponsors while being that involved with Burton. And with the olympic triple I doubt there will be much snowboard content from him besides air and style for awhile.


----------

